# No Icons, Just Text



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2014)

All the icons that normally appear in the forum listings have disappeared and have been replaced with the descriptive text.  It makes for a busy page.  

Has this happened to anyone else?

Is it something I did inadvertently or is there a site issue?

This appears to be a V 1.0 issue.  Looks normal in V 3.0


----------



## cave76 (Apr 29, 2014)

Do you mean under ""Other Social Communities Knowledge"? That's at the bottom of this page but I have icons.

If that's not where you mean........


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2014)

NO!  e.g. in this thread, where you see a green circle under your name indicating you are online, I see "cave76 is online now"  The same is true for all the icons in the reply boxes and on the forum page.


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 29, 2014)

I got the bug too, just red x's. I wonder if it's internet explorer?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 29, 2014)

On the iPad, it's business as usual.  I'll fire up the Dell PC and take a look on that.  (Not that I can offer any tech assistance...)


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm using Firefox.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 29, 2014)

OK, I'm on the PC, using Firefox.  Everyone has green dots, no text.  The other icons are still just icons.  

Wonder if it is, as S&P suggested, related to the new Windows bug?  Hopefully Janet can take a look.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2014)

This is what it looks like.  The problem also exists on the forum listing page.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 29, 2014)

Andy,

Maybe this will shed some light.

It looks like you are using the "Discuss Cooking v1.0" style from the style chooser at the bottom of the page. I'm using "Discuss Cooking v3.0" and I see all the icons. However, when I switch to 1.0, the icons disappear as you describe.

I am 99% certain there is no "Windows Bug" at play here. It looks more like a problem where the DC website is simply missing some of its image content.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2014)

Steve, I agree.  Joey is using IE and I'm using Firefox.  We both have versions of the problem.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm using Firefox and V 1.0.  Business as usual.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 29, 2014)

Nothing strange here either, Andy.  Good luck finding the gliitch.  Let us know, OK?


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 29, 2014)

salt and pepper said:


> I got the bug too, just red x's. I wonder if it's internet explorer?


I'm IE but haven't got the problem


----------



## pacanis (Apr 29, 2014)

no problemo.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 29, 2014)

I use Chrome and have DC set to v3.0 and everything looks normal. I switched to v1.0 and got a different look: all of the "buttons" at the bottom of each post box or to report/flag a post has the funky pastel box that looks like the " Insert Image" button just above the compose box. Needless to say, back to v3.0 I scurried!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 30, 2014)

Maybe you are a new moderator and no one has informed you yet........


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I use Chrome and have DC set to v3.0 and everything looks normal. I switched to v1.0 and got a different look: all of the "buttons" at the bottom of each post box or to report/flag a post has the funky pastel box that looks like the " Insert Image" button just above the compose box. Needless to say, back to v3.0 I scurried!




The problem is limited to v1.0


----------



## Andy M. (May 1, 2014)

I'm back on v1.0.  The wizards at tech support have solved the problem.  Thanks guys!


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2014)

Some folks have mentioned using Internet Explorer. Do you realize that there is currently a serious security flaw? MS is working on it, but hasn't issued a patch yet. It affects versions 6 - 11.

Internet Explorer bug: Microsoft issues security tips | Detroit Free Press | freep.com

Internet Explorer bug: Homeland security warns Americans of IE bug, what to do - San Diego Top News | Examiner.com


----------



## Addie (May 1, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> OK, I'm on the PC, using Firefox.  Everyone has green dots, no text.  The other icons are still just icons.
> 
> Wonder if it is, as S&P suggested, related to the new Windows bug?  Hopefully Janet can take a look.



Same here. Everything is normal.


----------

